
Rethinking PowerPoint: The New Wave of Presentation Tools - erin_bury
http://betakit.com/2012/03/10/rethinking-powerpoint-the-new-wave-of-presentation-tools
======
jbellis
There may well be a better alternative to the local maximum of powerpoint and
keynote out there somewhere, but Prezi sure isn't it. At first it was a
novelty; now it's just annoying.

~~~
fl3tch
I wholeheartedly agree. I've seen a few talks created with that tool and the
"flying around the screen" gets old pretty fast.

~~~
adityab
I have a feeling that Prezi connects more with people who want to passively
watch something explained to them, not very different from watching a youtube
video.

------
derwildemomo
Correct me if i'm wrong, but i think that creating new tools to fix the
apparent problem is missing the point. the point is: public speaking isn't
nowhere near the comfort zone of most people – which is fine. it's something
that can be trained and developed, and once that process is complete, most
people suddenly stop trying to hide behind a story-telling set of superboring
slides and start giving great presentations.

~~~
nchlswu
You're 100% correct. PowerPoint just amplified the symptoms of what's wrong
with presentations (corporate, academic or otherwise). People started to shift
their focus to things that didn't matter as much (the slide deck) and deviate
from the content. These same problems will occur no matter what new
presentation tools are invented and will continue to be the same annoyance.

At the same time, products like the Screen.io are providing tools to
facilitate good aspects of presentations and these are types of tools that
should be built.

------
tikhonj
Another alternative to consider is using a tool that is _not_ WYSIWYG (like
Org-Mode). I think putting together a presentation that's good enough for most
things--e.g. a developer talk about some technology--with a tool like Org-Mode
is easier and faster than using PowerPoint, Keynote or any other similar
tools.

